# More changes



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

This hasn’t happened in my region YET but it’s coming. Amazon is changing the way we accept blocks now. Seems we will have to swipe to accept a block. It will definitely slow us down. 

Has anyone’s region been affected yet and if so how bad does this new change suck?


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

This change is actually good. It would make those hardware auto-clicker useless.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

it's about time they try to counter the auto-clickers


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

Here in Atlanta the app refresh rate is very slow. It makes the apps and machines worthless. I agree they should have done this 2 years ago.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Still won't stop the scripts.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

Yea, this change stops auto clickers but it does f**k all to stop scripts which are way better than auto clickers anyway.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tofu97 said:


> This change is actually good. It would make those hardware auto-clicker useless.


Not really. They would just write algorithms to detect whether the screen was being touched by means of a swipe v tap

Google maps (and Uber) already does this


----------



## ubstar (Aug 28, 2014)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> This hasn't happened in my region YET but it's coming. Amazon is changing the way we accept blocks now. Seems we will have to swipe to accept a block. It will definitely slow us down.
> 
> Has anyone's region been affected yet and if so how bad does this new change suck?


Just pulling shit out of your ass, or do you have proof?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

ubstar said:


> Just pulling shit out of your ass


Uhmmm.. please keep your fetishes to yourself


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ubstar said:


> Just pulling shit out of your ass, or do you have proof?


If you haven't figured out by now, s/he works on the flex app team out of India.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Someone can by make auto-swipe machine in one hour...


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

evangil said:


> Someone can by make auto-swipe machine in one hour...


The difficulty is not about the swipe action. The difficulty lies the machine needs to know when to tap to refresh and when to swipe to accept an offer. Now it requires the machine to have vision and OCR to understand the text. And unlike tap, machine's swipe action normally is slower than human finger.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I hate entering captchas on my porn sites but I've always thought that might be a good idea for the app.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Yawns


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> This hasn't happened in my region YET but it's coming. Amazon is changing the way we accept blocks now. Seems we will have to swipe to accept a block. It will definitely slow us down.
> 
> Has anyone's region been affected yet and if so how bad does this new change suck?


It's defiantly slowed me down. I'm use to tapping while doing something else. I'm finding I'm looking at the screen more.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bill1630 said:


> It's defiantly slowed me down. I'm use to tapping while doing something else. I'm finding I'm looking at the screen more.


someone's going to get into a wreck accepting an instant offer, fortunately Amazon is too evil to care

now it's back to accepting every offer, looking to see what it is, throwing it back - the most inefficient possible way of matching drivers with shifts

some low-EQ intern probably put 5-10 seconds of thought into"solving" this "problem" first week of june

this is the world we live in now, this is the techno dystopia - some rich f*ckup networks onto an AMZN internship, ruining lives out of stupidity, makes a giant mess, the new high-tech way of telling everyone to "eat sh*t"

wow nothing changes, it's just toxicity instead of sh*t - raining down from above from anonymous sources - thanks anonymous AMZN a.i., thanks incompetent interns, thanks rich soulless foreign national devs who dont care about tech in the least and who are only interested in controlling people with it, thanks depraved east coast toxicity, constantly enabling all of this

thanks


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

flex567 said:


> someone's going to get into a wreck accepting an instant offer, fortunately Amazon is too evil to care
> 
> now it's back to accepting every offer, looking to see what it is, throwing it back - the most inefficient possible way of matching drivers with shifts
> 
> ...


Life is about adjustment. We will get use to the new setup.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bill1630 said:


> Life is about adjustment. We will get use to the new setup.


but it's not a new set up, this is back to the beginning

back to re-routing everything to those who think the world only exists to deal with their toxicity

they think being a f*ckup is a power move

bet u didnt know that

their darkest secret is that they are worse than mediocre

bet they didnt know that


----------

